# gay 14 y/o awesome speech



## yuyuyup (Nov 16, 2010)

video fixed


----------



## DryYoshi (Nov 16, 2010)

It's not racism, it's just gross and not how it's meant to be according to mother nature...
And oh shit, another gay thread, this is gonna be fun...


----------



## Etalon (Nov 16, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> It's not racism, it's just gross and not how it's meant to be according to mother nature...
> And oh shit, another gay thread, this is gonna be fun...



Ah. And mother nature wants you to dress as a pink Yoshi on the internet and play videogames all day?


----------



## Gore (Nov 16, 2010)

I thought it was going to be a speech by a 14 year old gay kid who killed somebody [presumably because of insults]
turned out to be a weak speech by a little [censored]
Drove you to a suicide attempt when you were 9 years old? Because you were gay? Okay.


----------



## DryYoshi (Nov 16, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This post has been removed by a moderator.
> Reason: Come back when you've grown up


WTF? Can't I have an oppinion (rhetorical question, so don't respond, i will go insane if you do)


----------



## Rydian (Nov 16, 2010)

Having an opinion and posting it aren't the same thing.

You can _have_ it all you want, but we don't want it.


----------



## Minox (Nov 16, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're free to have whatever opinion you want, but keep your homophobic comments off GBAtemp.


----------



## MFDC12 (Nov 16, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> I thought it was going to be a speech by a 14 year old gay kid who killed somebody [presumably because of insults]
> turned out to be a weak speech by a little [censored]
> Drove you to a suicide attempt when you were 9 years old? Because you were gay? Okay.



because this sort of thing never happens to young people

look at the ages. 13. 11. tell me gay bullying does not exist in those ages. hell when i was 9 kids in my class made fun of gay people in general.


----------



## Fudge (Nov 16, 2010)

-snip-
EDIT: On topic, I'm glad that kid did what he did. That was a powerful speech.


----------



## Mesiskope (Nov 16, 2010)

Im sure he got help from his parents.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Nov 16, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice one!

Besides, I have a Friend which is Gay, no problems with it, he is a cool guy and very intelligent(like tjis young kid in the Video).


----------



## Gore (Nov 16, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> sorry, should have made a non misleading topic, the kid isn't a killer I'm way stoned right now.
> me too bro. me too.
> 
> QUOTE(MFDC12 @ Nov 16 2010, 03:46 PM) because this sort of thing never happens to young people
> ...


I'm not trying to make a point out of it but I don't consider a 9 year old able to declare himself gay. He was probably called a fag before he knew what sex was, let alone homosex. The bullying point more likely is just that there's bigger kids than him around and he makes himself a target.
don't get me wrong I have nothing against homosexuality and I don't encourage bullying but specifically this kid... it's whatever


----------



## Law (Nov 16, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear Minox,

I am in love with you.

Love, Law


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 16, 2010)

No, I'm refrain from all logic and personal sentimental impulses to bawl about the cultural power of how gay/lesbians has become. I will utter one piece of statement w/o rebuke from the mods. 

They are cake with no sweets inside.


----------



## MFDC12 (Nov 16, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you don't need to know what sex is to be gay, or have sex or even want sex . you can even be asexual and identify being gay/lesbian. i knew i was attracted to the same sex when i was 10, way before i even had sex education. and i am not the only one. this guy got kicked out for coming out at 11. one year after i started to realise who i was attracted to.


----------



## Law (Nov 16, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> No, I'm refrain from all logic and personal sentimental impulses to bawl about the cultural power of how gay/lesbians has become. I will utter one piece of statement w/o rebuke from the mods.
> 
> They are cake with no sweets inside.



Why would you eat a cake with sweets in it?

You might end up choking on one if you aren't careful.


----------



## ehayes427 (Nov 16, 2010)

the kid didn't sound that gay.
he didn't have the stereotypical voice gay people have.

but still, great speech


----------



## Ossot (Nov 17, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe I didn't see your original post, but if it's the one I saw, you were actually 100% right. Hating gay people is not racism. Gay is not a race. It's definitely wrong and ignorant, and something, but not racism.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 17, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> Gore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>Massachusetts
>Texas

There's your answer, these kids live in states that are the highest in homophobia.
Really stupid of them to kill themselves if you ask me.

Also the video was taken down.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 17, 2010)

Before I start... that kid has an awesome jacket.

Anyways, I envy this kid. He has more balls [pun not intended] than me. I'm bi, done some things, but there's no way in hell I'd be able to openly come out in public and mention it. My parents would literally, never consider me their child again. And I've asked my friends [at the time] about the gay thing. And I "jokingly" asked, and said "so if I was gay, you'd hate me and not talk to me?"

"Fuck yeah dude. Gays are fucked up."

For some reason, they all seem to think that if someone is gay, that gay person is automatically attracted to every man on earth.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 17, 2010)

The problem with gay people (and pretty much every other 'group'/'cult') nowadays is that everything gets taken too fucking serious. You can no longer make a joke about gay people before they sue you for being an asshole. You can no longer make jokes about differently-coloured people before they call you a racist. Et cetera, et cetera.

Get over it, please. Sure, having people bullying you isn't the most fun thing there is, but there is absolutely no need to start raging like your life depends on it and then end your life for the hell of it.


----------



## yuyuyup (Nov 17, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> The problem with gay people (and pretty much every other 'group'/'cult') nowadays is that everything gets taken too fucking serious. You can no longer make a joke about gay people before they sue you for being an asshole. You can no longer make jokes about differently-coloured people before they call you a racist. Et cetera, et cetera.
> 
> Get over it, please. Sure, having people bullying you isn't the most fun thing there is, but there is absolutely no need to start raging like your life depends on it and then end your life for the hell of it.


So why do you think those kids ended their lives ?


----------



## Sterling (Nov 17, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because they wanted to take the easy way out? I don't care who you are, or where you come from. There is always hope, and always a way out. Suicide is not a way out, in fact death is only the beginning, and life is the prolouge. I was once bullied, in fact I was so fucked up in the head from bullies that I considered suicide (and was seconds away from the plunge before someone stopped me) as well. Needless to say, I went to a psyciatrist who got me on the right track with medication. I know you people think that people who contemplate or commit suicide can't help them selves, but in actuality a trusted person, proper medications, or good friends can do more than you may think. There is always a way other than suicide.


----------



## yuyuyup (Nov 17, 2010)

What a load, my life was hopeless as fuck till I found out what was physically wrong with me, and it sure as fuck wasn't something that could be solved with pills.  Quit acting like you know everyone's situation down pat.  People don't know shit.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 17, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> What a load, my life was hopeless as fuck till I found out what was physically wrong with me, and it sure as fuck wasn't something that could be solved with pills.  Quit acting like you know everyone's situation down pat.  People don't know shit.


I already told you my situation, and yes I know yours. Suicide is related to a chemical imbalance in the brain. It has nothing to do with you physical build, or malfunction. You really have no idea about what real suicidal thoughts are, let alone how fucked up people are in the head who actually go through it. Medication is the only way to permanantly stem those kinds of thoughts. Having someone you care about also helps. If people don't know shit, then stop acting like you know anything. Last time I checked you were a person. Also, my information comes from well respected research, and my personal psychiatrist. So start breathing through your nose, instead of blowing hot air out your mouth.


EDIT: Typos.


----------



## nando (Nov 17, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> I know you people think that people who contemplate or commit suicide can't help them selves, but in actuality a trusted person, proper medications, or good friends can do more than you may think. There is always a way other than suicide.




good friends, proper medications, trusted persons, is not "helping yourself" that's outside support which might be hard to imagine but some gays in certain locations can be denied of even those things. even family support might not be an option.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 17, 2010)

yuyuyup better be trollan.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 17, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> Sterl500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you have to help yourself by talking. That is the only way you CAN get help. The first step is to let someone in.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 17, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> But you have to help yourself by talking. That is the only way you CAN get help. The first step is to let someone in.


This.

Even if the suicidal person is incredibly introverted (probably most of the times, but I wouldn't know), he'll have to just talk to someone about it. Even if it's just on the internet. After all, they can bring themselves to take their own lives, why wouldn't they be able to NOT take their lives and simply TALK to someone?


----------



## Urza (Nov 17, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talk to who?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm sorry Ster, but everything you just said, does not apply to me. Yes I was suicidal... I still am. And NONE of that stuff you said, works/worked for me. I saw a psychiatrist, I got worse. I was in a mental hospital, got out, was worse. Took ant-depressants, tried drowning myself. I spoke to people in person and realized, I don't have friends. I spoke to strangers on the net, but it's not as good because they're not there in person. And when it came time for me when i actually needed something, I didn't have anyone. My parents are no better either.

I didn't have anyone who would just hug me and tell me they'll be there for me. Instead, I had everybody [friends on msn] going " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





" or "that sucks" or "lol that sucks." 

You can't type out what you typed out and expect it to apply to everybody.

I did find a way to calm myself down.. I cut. I have over 30 scars on my body, 10 of which are on my stomach and are at least 10 inches long. Is it good? No. Did it help me and take my mind off of killing myself when I tried so many times and wrote so many notes for people? Yes.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 17, 2010)

Ugh. Do _not_ cut yourself. Talk to as many people on the internet as possible and try to find a couple of people with whom you agree on many things, who live similar lives, etc. I can assure you, you _will_ have fun (once more) and you _will_ stop thinking about committing suicide, or cutting yourself for that matter. Just don't ever do it again. I'm sure it'll require a lot of your strength and willpower (probably like it is with people who're trying to quit smoking), but think about it: isn't pushing forward and doing your utmost best at trying to live a happy life for a while not better than just being so-so and both physically and mentally hurting yourself?

Just... don't hurt yourself anymore, man.


----------



## Goveynetcom (Nov 17, 2010)

Not even going to read or watch the video, the title just made me lol.


----------



## Urza (Nov 17, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Ugh. Do _not_ cut yourself. Talk to as many people on the internet as possible and try to find a couple of people with whom you agree on many things, who live similar lives, etc. I can assure you, you _will_ have fun (once more) and you _will_ stop thinking about committing suicide, or cutting yourself for that matter. Just don't ever do it again. I'm sure it'll require a lot of your strength and willpower (probably like it is with people who're trying to quit smoking), but think about it: isn't pushing forward and doing your utmost best at trying to live a happy life for a while not better than just being so-so and both physically and mentally hurting yourself?
> 
> Just... don't hurt yourself anymore, man.


You can't really compare serious depression with a simple substance addiction like smoking.

It's so easy to say everything you just did, but in practice, it's not so straightforward.


----------



## Ossot (Nov 17, 2010)

This thread exemplifies how confused people are about mental health. Telling someone to man the fuck up is not a valid method of therapy. Hell, you could barely even classify it as cognitive therapy.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 17, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This.

Especially after cutting, I do feel a bit of happiness, and it's the only way I know how or am able to, it's ridiculously hard to stop.


----------



## Bunie (Nov 17, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> you don't need to know what sex is to be gay, or have sex or even want sex . you can even be asexual and identify being gay/lesbian. i knew i was attracted to the same sex when i was 10, way before i even had sex education. and i am not the only one. this guy got kicked out for coming out at 11. one year after i started to realise who i was attracted to.








 That story is so sad. i don't understand why humanity has such irrational, thoughtless hatred for things like this. it breaks my heart.


----------



## digipokemaster (Nov 17, 2010)

i don't know why so many are against people that are gay, i'm gay and proud of it my whole family against it but i don't care it their own opinion not mine. even some christian are against it some not all but some.( GOD must be bi or gay  cause he did make man first then woman ) (just  joking) . love knows no bounds people who are homophobia's get over it


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Nov 17, 2010)

When a gay is insulted there's a whole todo about it.
When a straight gets insulted the are expected to deal with it. ( especially if it from a gay)
I'm fed up of descrimination of straights.
Plus 14 y/o haven't fully developed sexually and therefore have no way of saying that their definitely bentb


----------



## digipokemaster (Nov 17, 2010)

i fed up against straight people gay bashing 

come on get a open mind


----------



## MFDC12 (Nov 17, 2010)

btyre said:
			
		

> Plus 14 y/o haven't fully developed sexually and therefore have no way of saying that their definitely bentb



so you are saying that you never had a crush to another person until you were in high school? that does not sound right.
you know who you are attracted to at an early age. i had a crush on a guy in my class in 6th grade.

there is more discrimination of gays than straights. you do not see gays killing straight people for who they are attracted to, do you?
i see many cases for being gay. I have never personally heard a gay person bashing a straight person because of it, but I am sure it has happened before. But people murder people over being gay, and killing themselves over, and that is a bigger issue than a gay guy saying "oooh you like vagina. thats disgusting" to you.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 17, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> btyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a play that's played at the arts school in this town every year, about a guy who's gay, and he's bullied and eventually murdered [i think]. It's been a few years since I seen it, so my memory is hazy. God, I wish I could remember more and the name of the guy about it. It's based on a true story that happened in the states.


----------



## MFDC12 (Nov 17, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is probably Matthew Shepard and it is the Laramie Project (sp?). That is the only play that comes to mind


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 17, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> yuyuyup better be trollan.



Obviously, you've never seen his other posts.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 17, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the one!


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 18, 2010)

That kid's speech was actually quite amazing. He has a point. A great one at that.


----------



## mightymuffy (Nov 18, 2010)

btyre said:
			
		

> When a gay is insulted there's a whole todo about it.
> When a straight gets insulted the are expected to deal with it. ( especially if it from a gay)
> I'm fed up of descrimination of straights.
> Plus 14 y/o haven't fully developed sexually and therefore have no way of saying that their definitely bentb



+1 (although your last sentence was wrong - I was madly in love with a lass from school at 13!)
So some of you are gay. Fair do's, I've got no problem with that whatsoever... in fact I've got 2 gay mates who I go out drinking with, no probs there either! ....but then, these gay mates of mine aren't trying to shove their sexuality down my neck, or anyone elses for that matter..... but many of you feel the need to do so at every opportunity, as if there's something wrong with us for being straight! I haven't clicked on the vid, and don't plan on doing - I'm assuming it's hurtful to the gay community and that is wrong, but I've got to feel with the amount of times you 'brag' about your sexuality, some of these cases are brought on by yourselves! 

Still, there'll always be a percentage of idiot straight persons that will react in such a manner, as is always the case - extremists letting everyone else down, but it's like the recent rememberance day here in the UK when extremists muslims burned poppies in the street, and scores of people started screaming for every muslim to be sent back to their home countries etc etc...... both the act, and the reaction to it were wrong.....


----------



## Ossot (Nov 18, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> btyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And here I thought it was painfully obvious he was trolling. I guess it doesn't take much these days.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 18, 2010)

Snipped for the good of the forum. Sorry, I never meant to be a dick. I apologize to every party involved. I realize now how much harm came out of this whole ordeal.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 18, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Next time though, lay off the knife and move towards controlled self induced shock therapy.



Please tell me that this was simply a poor choice of words.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Nov 18, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Cutting youself is bad, but atleast you're still here to tell the tale. If that was what helped calm you down, then I am glad you did it. Next time though, lay off the knife and move towards controlled self induced shock therapy. Not only will that take your mind off of things quickly, but you'll be less tense as well.



I'm sorry, but shock therapy is probably the worst advice, ever. You can get better without that crap.
Cutting yourself, being shocked, either way, it's going to hurt and scar you for life mentally and possibly even emotionally.

My advice would be to keep in mind that none of the reasons why you cut yourself will last forever. Think of ways how to improve your situation, where there's a will, there's a way. Psychiatrists don't always help as much as you think, hell, sometimes they never help, a lot of times only you can help yourself get better. You don't have to rely on pills to get better mentally or emotionally.


----------



## dan80315 (Nov 18, 2010)

When homos are slaved just like black people were back in the day, then it will be a good enough comparison. Til then, sit down pls.

lol 14 year old kids these days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 suicide attempt at age 9? He knew what suicide was at age 9? lol.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 18, 2010)

Snipped for the good of the forum. Sorry, I never meant to be a dick. I apologize to every party involved. I realize now how much harm came out of this whole ordeal.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 18, 2010)

dan80315 said:
			
		

> suicide attempt at age 9? He knew what suicide was at age 9? lol.



That's actually not too unusual. 
I knew what suicide was at age nine. 
Even contemplated it.
But I didn't know the full ramifications of the action, back then.

I find your "lol" to be highly disrespectful of the life the world has lost.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 18, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Did you see an actual pshyciatrist, or a quack with a theorectial doctorette?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excuse me?

Do you actually think you have the right to say what I did and what I didn't do, and do you actually believe that you know what helps me? Listen asshole, just because what worked for you, doesn't mean it works for everybody. I've gone through hell so far in 2010 and I pray to a God I don't believe in, every night, that when I wake up, it was all a nightmare. But you know what? So far it isn't. How dare you say that I "probably went for 3 visits to a second rate Psychiatrist." You ever consider that not every doctor who signs up to helps people, they're able to help people? Otherwise we wouldn't have people still in mental hospitals, asylums, or dying in the O.R. for those kinds of doctors.

Next time you try to give advice, don't.

Not only did you seriously choose a poor choice of words, but you also basically said "yeah, what you're feeling isn't happiness at all because of you cutting." It's because of remarks like that that I still cut from time to time.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Nov 18, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> I have to disagree with you on the part about relying on pills. The people who seriously contemplate, and go through with suicide, and people that cut their wrists all have a pre existing mental disorder. Sane people who's lives are going to shit may say they contemplate,  but they'll pull through normally. People that have the "true" suicidal tendancies, will never cope with it normally. No matter which way I look at it, I wouldn't be here if it wasn't for proper treatment and prognosis.



Bullshit is all I have to say about that.
I can name dozens of people who have stopped thinking about suicide, stopped cutting themselves and did it all without being medicated.
I'm not even sure how to properly respond to your full post, there was just too much bullshit.
*Just because something works for you, doesn't mean it'll work for everyone.*

Making remarks about suicide like you did wasn't even necessary, it was completely uncalled for. People cut because they're in pain. It has nothing to do with "the balls". people kill themselves, because they're in pain or a martyr. Saying stupid shit like, "Please excuse the blood" is beyond disrespectful. Life isn't something you can buy at a store, borrow from a friend or something you can easily obtain if you get rid of your own, so why make stupid jokes about it? Disagree all you want, but I suggest you think before you speak.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 18, 2010)

Snipped for the good of the forum. Sorry, I never meant to be a dick. I apologize to every party involved. I realize now how much harm came out of this whole ordeal.

Offer for a better apology still stands Shadow Soldier.


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't give a shit about the kid... what did the _teacher_ do wrong...?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 18, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Not at all, it is very easy to do, and harder to fuck up. Sure, you can disable all the safety features, but where would the fun be there? Oh, yeaaaaa, I forgot to mention they sell kits for that shit. One of the most fucked up things I have seen on the internet is a kit that helps with cutting youself.
> 
> Also, if you want to suicde don't do it unless you have the balls (or lack therof depending on which way you look at it), to slit your wrists, blow your head open with a 12 gauge shotgun to the roof of your mouth, and in your suicide note put: Please excuse the blood.
> 
> Note: I do not condone this, and I was just repeating something I saw in another topic.



What the hell are you thinking? 
"Don't cut yourself, shock yourself!"?
Really? You actually consider this to be a _better_ alternative? 

With each post I find it more difficult to understand your point of view. 
You've not presented any "safe" way of performing this shock therapy, 
so you might as well have told someone to stick a fork in a power outlet.

It really sounds to me like you're less interested in the subject of the thread and more interested in drawing attention to what you've been doing to yourself.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Nov 18, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> @Phoenix: Fine. I wanted to provide a bit of comic relief. There it's deleted, I hope you're happy, because I was only trying to lessen the tension in this topic. I suggest you at least figure out why I post something before getting your panties in a bunch.



Yes, let's all find humor in suicide, it'll make the world so much better.

As for me getting my panties in a bunch, that's called a wedgie. There's your comic relief.

Telling someone to go zap themselves is bad advice enough, telling them to rely on pills cause they're not "sane", even worse advice, finding humor in suicide? Priceless.

No one should commit suicide, but the least we can do is try to ease their pain, attacking them is just pressuring them to lean more towards it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 18, 2010)

You don't know what I'm going through because I never said what caused me to be this way. And it only happened in April. Up until then, I was the happiest person. I believed in "be happy, and good things will happen even if it's bad." But now, I'm not like that.

How could you possibly know what I'm going through when I just said "I cut myself"? I didn't say what caused me to be this way, and I'm sure as hell not going to open up to someone who says "I only went for 3 visits" or "lay off the knife."

You might as well be telling a smoker "don't smoke" because it's easier said than done genius. Like I have said, what worked for you, doesn't work for others. You should only be giving out help to others when they specifically ask you for it. Even if you don't want to see another human being hurt, you don't be so cold to them like you just did to me. While you may say it's help, everybody else will see that it's the wrong kind of help.

As for the cutting, I didn't do it end my life. I would have done it a long time ago if that was the case. I did it to take my mind off of what was causing me to be depressed. Because in those moments when I have the knife point pressed into my skin, I'm thinking about the knife, and about the pain I'm feeling at that point. I'm not trying to knick arteries or anything. And afterwards I always feel better and feel, even if it's just the tiniest amount of, happiness.

And the only reason why I haven't completely killed myself right now, believe me it's a lot easier than it should be, is because I focus my time on drawing. I discovered a hidden talent of mine that I can draw. 

But like I said, don't give out advice or help, unless your asked for it.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> As for me getting my panties in a bunch, that's called a wedgie. There's your comic relief.


 lol, I like you.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 18, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> And afterwards I always feel better and feel, even if it's just the tiniest amount of, happiness.



I think the word you're looking for is "catharsis" 

It's a feeling I know quite well.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 18, 2010)

Snipped for the good of the forum. Sorry, I never meant to be a dick. I apologize to every party involved. I realize now how much harm came out of this whole ordeal.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 18, 2010)

nothing u can say will ever stop someone's hate for another person or kind of people.  their lives r usually empty and hate is all that binds them together.  it's sad really that so many choose to throw their lives away on something so petty.  

as for medication, I'm no doctor but I'd think that medication would have no bearing on a person's feelings...don't they just suppress them for a few hours???  medication is more of a temporary patch rather than a cure.  u have to remember that life is one-time thing...no redo, no reset.  is it really worth wasting ur life either hating or feeling sorry for urself all the time?  do either of those things make u feel any better?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 18, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never heard of the word, so no, I wasn't looking for it.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Nov 18, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> It can be used for all those things. What it's supposed to do is draw your attention. Nevermind the proper use for it is for treating addictions and such. *Why leave a permanant scar when under controlled circumstances, you can have the same effects as a knife.* Drawing your attention to this discomfort, which is the basic premise of the idea of cutting yourself.
> 
> The only one who's right here is you, yes, we get that, Sterl.
> 
> ...



You can keep that information to yourself.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 18, 2010)

...The fact that Vulpes hasn't liked deleted my posts or warned me, and phoenixgoddess27 not quoting me and calling me an idiot, makes me believe even more that.. well.. I'm not the one in the wrong here...


----------



## Sterling (Nov 18, 2010)

Jesus Christ, do you do that sort of thing to every one who likes to debate?! Okay, so you want an attack, I can show you an example.

X: Posts something attempting to convince others he is right.

Y: Posts a counter arguement to convince others that X is wrong.

X: Posts a block of words attacking Y at a personal level. It is filled with obscenities, slurs of all kinds, and countless other words that probably fall into the first two categories.

If I disagree with someone, it is always respectable. Though I won't deny that I have not attacked at a personal level. What you seem to dislike Phoenix is the way I seem to have an answer for most of the debates I get into. I don't get into a debate if I don't have a chance of winning.

Now looking back and re reading that comment, I realize I might have pulled a Freudian slip. I apologize for sounding like that. I guess those two lines completely ruined that whole post I did. I don't know what you gathered from that post, but I certainly did not intend to say that you would relapse. I was just trying to provide an alternative to what you were doing. A poor choice of words indeed.

Anyways, just going to leave the topic now. Shadow Soldier, I am sorry. I did not mean to sound like a dick, and I only wanted to help you (though I guess it isn't much use since this was all back in April, which I failed to read). If a one line apology isn't enough, I can send you a better one through PM.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 18, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Wikipedia article
> 
> It can be used for all those things. What it's supposed to do is draw your attention. Nevermind the proper use for it is for treating addictions and such. Why leave a permanant scar when under controlled circumstances, you can have the same effects as a knife. Drawing your attention to this discomfort, which is the basic premise of the idea of cutting yourself.
> 
> ...


What are the current accepted uses of electroshock therapy?
1. Pain management
2. Treatment of neuromuscular dysfunction
3. Improves range of joint mobility
4. Tissue repair
5. Acute and chronic edema
6. Peripheral blood flow
7. Iontophoresis
8. Urine and fecal incontinence

How very odd, 
I see no references to depression, suicidal thoughts, or self-injury mentioned. 
Is this really the article you wish to cite?

At this point I would recommend you drop this argument altogether, 
but that will hardly get you any attention 
so I don't believe you would follow this suggestion.

for my part, it's 4 AM, and I'm going to bed.


----------



## dan80315 (Nov 18, 2010)

Way to keep it on topic with your "yay and nay for gays/suicide!" discussion guys.


----------

